# Possibly Stupid Question: What Makes 'Period' Strings



## suntower (Mar 29, 2015)

So when a recording with 'period' instruments does Beethoven, what are they using that makes them sound different from modern violins? Is it just gut strings vs. steel? Different bridges? Setup? Bow hair?

I mean, if Stradivaris were made in the 1700's... why don't they sound like 'period' fiddles?


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

there's a nice little explanation at http://www.oae.co.uk/tag/period-performance/


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Headphone Hermit said:


> there's a nice little explanation at http://www.oae.co.uk/tag/period-performance/


Clear and informative explanation, regarding both the instruments used in HIP
Thanks for posting that link


----------

